# Compressus? Serra Id Please



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

I think top guy is compressus. Used to be elongated, but now high-backed.

I guess bottom guy is also a compressus. However almost all fins are reddish.

What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Top one looks a lot like marginatus.

Bottom one looks like a Rhom CF.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha Guru said:


> Top one looks a lot like marginatus.
> 
> Bottom one looks like a Rhom CF.


Looks like _S. irritans_ to me...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Top one looks a lot like marginatus.Bottom one looks like a Rhom CF.


Looks like _S. irritans_ to me...
[/quote]

I'll second that. Very nice looking fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Caudal fin isn't right for an irritans.... I'd say it looks more like a marginatus


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Caudal fin isn't right for an irritans.... I'd say it looks more like a marginatus


Agreed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Top one looks a lot like marginatus.
> 
> Bottom one looks like a Rhom CF.


Looks like _S. irritans_ to me...
[/quote]

Which one? The top one appears to have the anal fin hook and clear iris of a marginatus, and the bottom one has an iris that looks a lot more red than yellow suggesting rhom. Honestly though, the body shape of the second one looks a lot more like brandtii than anything else...color is all wrong, but look at the dorsal fin/anal fin alignment! I can see where you're coming from though.


----------



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks all for input.

It's always tough to separate compressus type from each other when collection point is not provided









I noticed fin alignment is like brandtii on bottom guy. I will see how he will change in few months (he's still young anyway).


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Guru said:


> Top one looks a lot like marginatus.
> 
> Bottom one looks like a Rhom CF.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------

